# NCE PowerCab



## richford156 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, everyone. My name is Rich from Kansas City, I am new to ModelTrainForum.

I am working on converting my N Scale layout from DC to DCC, using NCE Power Cab, but with issues.

I stripped out all of the old wiring and removed my Atlas controllers. I installed red and black buslines, and dropped new track lines.

However, I am still receiving short-circuits, and I think it may be related to the Reverse Loop. I am using a Digitrax AR1 Auto-Reversing Contoller. Will a mis-wired AR1 cause a short circuit in the entire layout, shutting down Power Cab? without a traini in the reversing loop?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi , and welcome.
post your layout diagram, showing isolated AR section. consider doing it in your own new thread not to interfere with OPs question.

also when you doing wiring job, it is a good idea to connect a buzzer to you tracks. if you try to connect wrong legs it will beep at you.


----------



## richford156 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my layout:


----------

